# [February 5, 2014] Indiana State (17-5) vs #4 Wichita State (23-0)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs *





*Indiana State Sycamores (17-5, 8-2 MVC) vs. #4 Wichita State Shockers (23-0, 10-0 MVC)
*​*
Hulman Center - Terre Haute, Indiana
Wednesday, February 5
​8:05 PM EST Tip​*


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## TreeTop

We win this and we're back in the At Large talk.  Lose....and really, not that big a deal to lose the #4 team in the country.

FREAKIN' WIN!


----------



## meistro

any word on the promotion of this game to get butts in the seats? We shouldn't need it, but this is Terre Haute. I say, they should do a buy one get one deal. Whatever it takes to fill the place.


----------



## BlueBleeder

I honestly have given up that at large talk....we are now off the radar and winning will only move us  close to the second group of "next four out".  I just wish the damn winter storm wasn't coming....it will really hamper the crowd.  This storm has the potential to be like the crippling ice storm we had a few years ago when the Shockers were in town!


----------



## TreeTop

meistro said:


> any word on the promotion of this game to get butts in the seats? We shouldn't need it, but this is Terre Haute. I say, they should do a buy one get one deal. Whatever it takes to fill the place.



Gonna be "Paint the Town Blue" promotion...everyone wear blue.

And Larry Bird is gonna be there...hope they promote that too.


----------



## TreeTop

BlueBleeder said:


> I honestly have given up that at large talk....we are now off the radar and winning will only move us  close to the second group of "next four out".  I just wish the damn winter storm wasn't coming....it will really hamper the crowd.  This storm has the potential to be like the crippling ice storm we had a few years ago when the Shockers were in town!



I know I'm in the minority when it comes to optimism for At Large talk, but here's why IF we beat WSU, the talk is still alive.....because we have NO IDEA what other bubble teams are gonna do between now and Selection Sunday.  Other bubble teams could absolutely lose a game or two to a 200+ RPI team, which would help us just as much as the loss to SIU hurts us.

So, beat WSU...and keep winning and hope for the best.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Please, God, NO SNOW,  PLEASE!!!


----------



## TreeTop

From GoSycamores.com...

Indiana State returns to action on Wednesday, February 5 when they host nationally-ranked Wichita State. Tip-off for the nationally televised contest is set for 8:05 p.m. (ET). All fans are encouraged to wear Blue and there will be a $10,000 halfcourt shot promotion sponsored by the Sycamore Athletic Foundation.


----------



## ISUCC

Win or lose, I just want to see us play better than we did at WSU earlier. Be nice to bring the 2nd half UNI effort to Hulman Center Weds.


----------



## Bally #50

I fully expect it to be a competitive game throughout. Being undefeated at home is something they would like to continue. They are consistent at home and I see no reason why they wouldn't be on Wednesday, unless 5,000 show up instead of 7-8,000+. That might let the "air" out.


----------



## bent20

Bally #47 said:


> I fully expect it to be a competitive game throughout. Being undefeated at home is something they would like to continue. They are consistent at home and I see no reason why they wouldn't be on Wednesday, unless 5,000 show up instead of 7-8,000+. That might let the "air" out.



I expect them to show up even if the game is played in an empty arena. No more excuses, play your asses off!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

bent20 said:


> I expect them to show up even if the game is played in an empty arena. No more excuses, play your asses off!



AMEN!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Cal/Arizona tied late in the 2nd half. If Zona loses, Shox could come in as #3 in the nation.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Cal/Arizona tied late in the 2nd half. If Zona loses, Shox could come in as #3 in the nation.



What channel?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> What channel?



I found it on Firstrow.

Cal wins!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Cal wins. Cuse shoulda lost also, got awat with late foul.


----------



## Bally #50

bent20 said:


> I expect them to show up even if the game is played in an empty arena. No more excuses, play your asses off!



I totally agree but I have seen disappointing crowds affect them. I think the crowd will be OK BUT not as many as we would like. I truly believe we can WIN this game~


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Cal/Arizona tied late in the 2nd half. If Zona loses, Shox could come in as #3 in the nation.



Shox should be #2, but any ISU fan alive in '79 knows how that goes...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> Shox should be #2, but any ISU fan alive in '79 knows how that goes...



Yeah, you're probably right. I'd imagine the pundits will vote Zone #3 and WSU will stay at #4.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yeah, you're probably right. I'd imagine the pundits will vote Zone #3 and WSU will stay at #4.



If Kansas hadn't lost, I bet they would have jumped WSU, also...idiots...

Reminds me of the prayer some students made up in '79:

Hail Mary, full of grace
ISU's in second place.
Thank you Lord,
And thank you Bird,
Notre Dame is now in third.
One more thing, Dear Lord, we pray...
Please take care of UCLA.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Welp, it's already started. Katz, Goodman and a couple others said they will vote Arizona at 2 or 3. 


My new top four: 1 Syracuse 2 Florida 3 Arizona 4 Wichita State.— Andy Katz (@TheAndyKatz) February 2, 2014




Rankings are not about resume. Rankings are about how a team is playing. Arizona better than Florida. Arizona 1 seed is more than safe.— Andy Katz (@TheAndyKatz) February 2, 2014




Syracuse should be No. 1 and Arizona drop to No. 2.— Jeff Goodman (@GoodmanHoops) February 2, 2014



:hypnotized:


----------



## SycamoreVictory

When was the last time a Top 5 team has come to Hulman Center? Could this be the biggest non IU home game at HC?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I hope the weather holds so the guys I riding with don''t bail out. Snow like crazy on Thursday/Friday, but please give us a good Wednesday.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreVictory said:


> When was the last time a Top 5 team has come to Hulman Center? Could this be the biggest non IU home game at HC?



A top 5 team has never come to the HC.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> A top 5 team has never come to the HC.



Yeah, there has been a top 5 team in HC - INDIANA STATE, BABY!!!

:sign-gobigblue::sign-fightbigblue::sign-gostatewin:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Some discussion over on Shockernet. 

http://shockernet.net/forum/showthr...IANA-STATE-PREDICTIONS-AND-PREGAME-DISCUSSION.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Maybe some good news, the forecast on Accuweather.com calls for a little wintry mix on Tuesday, with Wednesday being mostly cloudy with a few snow showers!  I like this forecast as opposed to 15" of snow!

I really hope the people of Terre Haute get off their asses and show up.  It's so much fun to be a part of a game atmosphere like that!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> Maybe some good news, the forecast on Accuweather.com calls for a little wintry mix on Tuesday, with Wednesday being mostly cloudy with a few snow showers!  I like this forecast as opposed to 15" of snow!
> 
> I really hope the people of Terre Haute get off their asses and show up.  It's so much fun to be a part of a game atmosphere like that!!!



The Snowmadgeddon forecasts that showed up on social media were just viral hoaxes. The NWA debunked them several days ago. I believe they're calling for a couple inches.


----------



## Divergence

Right now the models are showing ~3-5 inches in the Terra-Haute area through early morning on Wednesday.  If it take a little further north track it could just be a light dusting.  likewise if it moves a little further south it could be 6-10 inches.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Divergence said:


> Right now the models are showing ~3-5 inches in the Terra-Haute area through early morning on Wednesday.  If it take a little further north track it could just be a light dusting.  likewise if it moves a little further south it could be 6-10 inches.



Go north!  (As a South grad, that's the first time I've ever said that...)


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> A top 5 team has never come to the HC.



Only during the ISU reg season. The 1974 NCAA Mid-East Regional @ HC had #3 Marquette (Al McGuire) & #5 Notre Dame (Digger Phelps) and ABC-TV's #1, CURT GOWDY.

http://www.collegepollarchive.com/mbasketball/ap/seasons.cfm?seasonid=1974#.Uu6ZALSWEjo


----------



## Bluethunder

Hell, Doug Gotlieb just said on CBS that the Shockers shouldn't be any higher than a three seed.  So let me understand you Doug, a team that goes to the Final Four and then starts the next season by winning every game on their schedule is really no better than the 9th best team in the nation?  That's logic for you.  

Just goes to show you that to be on national television talking about basketball doesn't require you to actually know anything about the sport.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bluethunder said:


> Hell, Doug Gotlieb just said on CBS that the Shockers shouldn't be any higher than a three seed.  So let me understand you Doug, a team that goes to the Final Four and then starts the next season by winning every game on their schedule is really no better than the 9th best team in the nation?  That's logic for you.
> 
> Just goes to show you that to be on national television talking about basketball doesn't require you to actually know anything about the sport.



They said we couldn't compete with the big boys, either.  Then we beat Virginia Tech, Oklahoma, Arkansas, and DePaul.  It's not that these pundits don't know anything, it's just that so much of what they know just ain't so...


----------



## bluestreak

Don't know where these forecast are coming from - just looked on weather.com and it showed a 30% chance of a "few snow showers". Folks, this ain't Atlanta, we can deal with a little snow.


----------



## Southgrad07

Bluethunder said:


> Hell, Doug Gotlieb just said on CBS that the Shockers shouldn't be any higher than a three seed.  So let me understand you Doug, a team that goes to the Final Four and then starts the next season by winning every game on their schedule is really no better than the 9th best team in the nation?  That's logic for you.
> 
> Just goes to show you that to be on national television talking about basketball doesn't require you to actually know anything about the sport.



He is probably the worst analysis on tv so I wouldn't put a lot of stock in what he says. Your right idk what else they could do at this point to be regarded any higher. Lets hope they end up about 10th in the polls next Monday because that means they went down in flames here on Wednesday!


----------



## Aargh

WSU fan here.  The Shox are highly ranked and earlier had a roadie against St. Louis, who is somewhere around 20 in the polls.

Take those two facts and realize that this is the most important game on our schedule this year.  This game isn't as important if we had lost to St. Louis, but we won that game.  Now the game against you is the most important of the season.  If we win this, we're in a good position for a 1 or 2 seed.  If we lose, we could be looking at a 3-5 seed.  It's not that the Sycs are that bad.  It's that the national analysts penalize conference losses for teams not in a BCS conference.

Odum did not have a good game in Wichita.  I can't imagine Odum having two bad games against the same team twice in the same year.

I hope you get a good crowd.  All the Shocker players say they get pumped by a good crowd when they're on the road.    The same thing happens in Wichita.  Sometimes when the Shox are struggling and the crowd gets into it, the visiting team responds.  I'm sure it's quite a rush to be a visiting team that shuts the crowd up.

I'm predic6ting a single-digit Shocker win, but I'm mentally prepared to deal with the aftermath of a loss.  If the Sycs take the Shox down, they will have deserved to win the game.  I've seen enough basketball to understand that if the Shox "have a bad game" and lose, that the Sycs are the reason the Shox had the bad game.

Best to you - and may we both come out injury-free.


----------



## Daveinth

Lindsey Monroe just predicted 3-6 inches in Terre Haute with a wintery mix . North ( Rockville and further up ) all snow . South will see mostly freezing rain. But they said things can still change LOL.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Aargh said:


> WSU fan here.  The Shox are highly ranked and earlier had a roadie against St. Louis, who is somewhere around 20 in the polls.
> 
> Take those two facts and realize that this is the most important game on our schedule this year.  This game isn't as important if we had lost to St. Louis, but we won that game.  Now the game against you is the most important of the season.  If we win this, we're in a good position for a 1 or 2 seed.  If we lose, we could be looking at a 3-5 seed.  It's not that the Sycs are that bad.  It's that the national analysts penalize conference losses for teams not in a BCS conference.
> 
> Odum did not have a good game in Wichita.  I can't imagine Odum having two bad games against the same team twice in the same year.
> 
> I hope you get a good crowd.  All the Shocker players say they get pumped by a good crowd when they're on the road.    The same thing happens in Wichita.  Sometimes when the Shox are struggling and the crowd gets into it, the visiting team responds.  I'm sure it's quite a rush to be a visiting team that shuts the crowd up.
> 
> I'm predic6ting a single-digit Shocker win, but I'm mentally prepared to deal with the aftermath of a loss.  If the Sycs take the Shox down, they will have deserved to win the game.  I've seen enough basketball to understand that if the Shox "have a bad game" and lose, that the Sycs are the reason the Shox had the bad game.
> 
> Best to you - and may we both come out injury-free.



Take away all the important facts and realize the next game in college basketball is always the most imporant game on the Schedule this year. 

Best of luck to you. I wouldn't let the national media protection of high major teams sway you in any way. They have a job to do and they succeed at annually - the protection of those teams and the money they bring to the table is much more important than your perfect record. 

Of course any un bias fan can step back and realize that being perfect this many games into the season (know matter who you have played) obviously says something about your team. You don't go perfect for this long in college hoops and not be among the best. Trust me, the national media understands that.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Quabachi said:


> From GoSycamores.com...
> 
> Indiana State returns to action on Wednesday, February 5 when they host nationally-ranked Wichita State. Tip-off for the nationally televised contest is set for 8:05 p.m. (ET). All fans are encouraged to wear Blue and there will be a $10,000 halfcourt shot promotion sponsored by the Sycamore Athletic Foundation.



Why is the game starting at 8:05 instead of the usual 7:05 pm ?  Trying to give the Shockers an advantage and keep the old-timers in our crowd home?


----------



## Bleed_Blue21

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Why is the game starting at 8:05 instead of the usual 7:05 pm ?  Trying to give the Shockers an advantage and keep the old-timers in our crowd home?



I assume to accompany shocker fans that watch the game on tv.


----------



## blueblazer

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Take away all the important facts and realize the next game in college basketball is always the most imporant game on the Schedule this year.
> 
> Best of luck to you. I wouldn't let the national media protection of high major teams sway you in any way. They have a job to do and they succeed at annually - the protection of those teams and the money they bring to the table is much more important than your perfect record.
> 
> Of course any un bias fan can step back and realize that being perfect this many games into the season know matter who you have played obviously says something about your team. You don't go perfect for this long in college hoops and not be among the best. Trust me, the national media understands that.



Well said SSOM


----------



## rpatterson4

They've "played angry" all year, I think its time someone taught them some anger-management.

This may be the only time that the '79 team's MVC record has been challenged. I hope that the team brings the motivation that will be necessary on Wednesday night, and we see a different game than we saw in the Round House.


----------



## TreeTop

I like the idea of Anger Management.

Where you at, The Forest.


----------



## BrokerZ

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Why is the game starting at 8:05 instead of the usual 7:05 pm ?  Trying to give the Shockers an advantage and keep the old-timers in our crowd home?



I'm sure it's just because of the TV schedule.  Nothing else at play here.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

rpatterson4 said:


> They've "played angry" all year, I think its time someone taught them some anger-management.
> 
> This may be the only time that the '79 team's MVC record has been challenged. I hope that the team brings the motivation that will be necessary on Wednesday night, and we see a different game than we saw in the Round House.



Bradley went undefeated in league play once since 1979. Ex-Braves Coach Jim Les was a part of that squad.
The 1985-86 squad won the MVC regular-season title with a perfect 16-0 league record and it remains the last Valley team to post an undefeated conference slate.  Although the Braves lost the MVC Tournament championship game at Tulsa, Bradley earned an at-large bid to the NCAA Tournament, where the Braves lost to eventual national champion Louisville in the second round.  Bradley's 83-65 victory versus UTEP in the first round of the 1986 West Regional, however, was the program's first NCAA Tournament victory since 1955.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

IndyTreeFan said:


> Yeah, there has been a top 5 team in HC - INDIANA STATE, BABY!!!
> 
> :sign-gobigblue::sign-fightbigblue::sign-gostatewin:



*YES! A TOP 5 TEAM USED TO LIVE AT THE HULMAN CENTER.  THE 1979 ISU SYCAMORES...............NEVER FORGET.....*


----------



## rpatterson4

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Bradley went undefeated in league play once since 1979. Ex-Braves Coach Jim Les was a part of that squad.
> The 1985-86 squad won the MVC regular-season title with a perfect 16-0 league record and it remains the last Valley team to post an undefeated conference slate.  Although the Braves lost the MVC Tournament championship game at Tulsa, Bradley earned an at-large bid to the NCAA Tournament, where the Braves lost to eventual national champion Louisville in the second round.  Bradley's 83-65 victory versus UTEP in the first round of the 1986 West Regional, however, was the program's first NCAA Tournament victory since 1955.



I knew there was gonna be one or two teams I would have potentially overlooked. thanks!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Media: 

From Sports Illustrated 
http://college-basketball.si.com/20...egon-pac-12-wichita-undefeated-indiana-state/

Fox Sports 
http://msn.foxsports.com/kansas-cit...he-magic-end-for-the-unbeaten-shockers-020314


----------



## GuardShock

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Media:
> 
> Fox Sports
> http://msn.foxsports.com/kansas-cit...he-magic-end-for-the-unbeaten-shockers-020314



They said we lost at home, WRONG. We've done good in the Hulman center. Let's keep it up! I convinced our teacher to let us out early to go!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

This weather forcast going to scare a lot of folks off. 

If we get 4 to 6 inches of snow many folks will avoid this game. 

Just a fact of life... So goes it, something else to overcome.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I can't figure this out.  National Weather Service says "Winter Storm Warning."  Both Weather Channel and Accuweather say 1-2 inches of snow.  Wonder which it will be?

Please be 1-2 inches!!!


----------



## MikeShox

I'm so sorry to say that I'm going to wimp out due to the weather. We are expecting 6" of snow tonight and if we head for Terre Haute tomorrow, we'll be driving along with the storm all the way there. Under more normal circumstances, I'd probably be willing to chance it, but my wife's parents, ages 89 and 87, are not doing really well and I'll be wanting to keep their drive shoveled and be handy if they need anything and simply cannot justify heading out during bad weather and leaving them to fend for themselves. I'm expecting a great game and naturally, I'll be pulling for my Shox big time, but will expect your Sycamores to give the Shox a heck of a battle. I watched the UNI game on ESPN3 (love my ROKU) and it showed what the Sycamores can do when they start playing well as they did in the 2nd half that game. 

Naturally, the thought of going undefeated through the regular season is a real stretch, but I truly hope the Shox can pull it off. If they fail to reach that level, it is my belief that the Sycamores will be the team to put an end to the streak. Jake Odum still scares the daylights out of me. He's been giving the Shockers trouble for at least the last 7 or 8 years. :biggrin: I sure hope he finally graduates this year.  I swear that he's been there as long as Kyle Korver, Ryan Sears and Ben Walker played at Creighton.


----------



## Westbadenboy

Indytreefan -- you may be looking only at Wednesday's snow  (1 - 2 inches) -- Tuesday night is when the 6" stuff is suppose to be coming.

I've got two tickets to the lower bowl and I'm coming down from West Lafayette if at all possible.

Just sent an email as suggested by the other thread.  Hope the Terre Haute folks brave the snow and get to the game -- but especially the students -- it would be a great night to see 2500 + ISU students at Hulman Center.

Lets do this !


----------



## Westbadenboy

*Wichita Ranking ?*

So where are the Shockers ranked right now ? ? ?

:sign-logo:


----------



## IndyTreeFan

#2 Coaches
#4 Media


----------



## Bluethunder

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> This weather forcast going to scare a lot of folks off.
> 
> If we get 4 to 6 inches of snow many folks will avoid this game.
> 
> Just a fact of life... So goes it, something else to overcome.



Terre Haute currently sits right on the line between 3-6 inches and 6-9 inches.  All depends on which way the winds blow over the next 24 hours I guess.

Really hate to see this happen right before the biggest game of the regular season, but what can you do.  With it being on television, I imagine SSOM is right and many will stay home.  I can't say I blame them though.  If lived more than about 20-30 minutes outside of Terre Haute (especially if I had to take any back roads) I would probably stay home.  It would pain me to do it, but as much as I would love to be at the game and experience the atmosphere, in the end it is not worth risking a bad accident.


----------



## Bluethunder

MikeShox said:


> I'm so sorry to say that I'm going to wimp out due to the weather. We are expecting 6" of snow tonight and if we head for Terre Haute tomorrow, we'll be driving along with the storm all the way there. Under more normal circumstances, I'd probably be willing to chance it, but my wife's parents, ages 89 and 87, are not doing really well and I'll be wanting to keep their drive shoveled and be handy if they need anything and simply cannot justify heading out during bad weather and leaving them to fend for themselves. I'm expecting a great game and naturally, I'll be pulling for my Shox big time, but will expect your Sycamores to give the Shox a heck of a battle. I watched the UNI game on ESPN3 (love my ROKU) and it showed what the Sycamores can do when they start playing well as they did in the 2nd half that game.
> 
> Naturally, the thought of going undefeated through the regular season is a real stretch, but I truly hope the Shox can pull it off. If they fail to reach that level, it is my belief that the Sycamores will be the team to put an end to the streak. Jake Odum still scares the daylights out of me. He's been giving the Shockers trouble for at least the last 7 or 8 years. :biggrin: I sure hope he finally graduates this year.  I swear that he's been there as long as Kyle Korver, Ryan Sears and Ben Walker played at Creighton.



Family always comes first!  No other explanation needed, and no one is a "wimp" for putting family members ahead of personal desires, that is what being an adult is all about.  Sometimes you have to put aside what you want to do, to take care of what you need to do.

Yea,...growing up sucks sometimes!  :angry:

Hope your in-laws make it through the weather ok, and their health improves.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Why is the game starting at 8:05 instead of the usual 7:05 pm ?  Trying to give the Shockers an advantage and *keep the old-timers in our crowd home*?



Hey, guit talking about me. This OFC member plans on being there at any start time.


----------



## meistro

Any word on how ticket sales are going? The only promotions I've seen is an ad in the Tribune Star.


----------



## Bluethunder

Trib Todd tweeted (trying saying that three times really fast) that Ace told him that it wasn't a sellout but tix sales were really strong.  Again, weather forecast not helping.


----------



## rpatterson4

Bluethunder said:


> Trib Todd tweeted (trying saying that three times really fast) that Ace told him that it wasn't a sellout but tix sales were really strong.  Again, weather forecast not helping.



I called in to the ticket office this afternoon to see if I would be able to wait until after the weather hits to buy (My father will be attempting the drive Wednesday afternoon from Evansville), she said there were still a lot of tickets available in the upper bowl and that "I should have no problem waiting till Wednesday morning to buy them"


----------



## BankShot

Funny, but a snowstorm in '79 hit on a Sunday during the same Shox-ISU game! Of course, we were the "undefeated" then.:razz::razz:


----------



## meistro

BankShot said:


> Funny, but a snowstorm in '79 hit on a Sunday during the same Shox-ISU game! Of course, we were the "undefeated" then.:razz::razz:



I remember that and it was still packed.


----------



## rpatterson4

Ok I have to admit that I might be jealous... I mean sure Larry Bird occasionally shows up at our games but it looks like Wichita was able to get Napoleon Dynamite's older brother Kip to Personally come and cheer for the team!


----------



## Bluethunder

rpatterson4 said:


> Ok I have to admit that I might be jealous... I mean sure Larry Bird occasionally shows up at our games but it looks like Wichita was able to get Napoleon Dynamite's older brother Kip to Personally come and cheer for the team!View attachment 1087



I wonder if LaFawnduh came with him


----------



## Westbadenboy

Remarkably (Heck -- who am I kidding) the GoSycamores site, as of 9:30 AM Tuesday, has nothing about the Wichita State game .............


----------



## TreeTop

I was checking out ShockerNet and someone posted about us rushing the court if we win....truth is, we probably will rush the court.  And I think it's completely ok.  If you can't get over-excited and rush the court after defeating the highest ranked opponent to ever visit Hulman Center, then WHEN would be an ok time to rush the court?

Rush away.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quabachi said:


> I was checking out ShockerNet and someone posted about us rushing the court if we win....truth is, we probably will rush the court. And I think it's completely ok. If you can't get over-excited and rush the court after defeating the highest ranked opponent to ever visit Hulman Center, then WHEN would be an ok time to rush the court?
> 
> Rush away.



Agreed. Since this is a student activity, you only get so many of those moments. I was lucky to have a couple but only rushed once. Wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## treeman

Jason Svoboda said:


> Agreed. Since this is a student activity, you only get so many of those moments. I was lucky to have a couple but only rushed once. Wouldn't trade it for the world.



i don't have a problem with the rushing the court if we in this game at all. but in general rushing the court should only happen with a big time win and *an exciting finish.* (compare missouri state in 2011 and creighton last year)


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I never had the opportunity in college to rush the court.  I say if the mood catches you, rush the court!  People create these "laws" about when you can and cannot do these things.  I say, have fun!  Enjoy and forget what othes say about rushing the court.  I would have loved to do that!!!


----------



## rpatterson4

Cool article about the history of ranked opponents visiting the Hulman Center by Todd Golden in the TribStar today. 

"_*Far worse Sycamores’ teams than the current squad have faced longer odds against ranked teams and have come away with memorable victories.
_"

Full article- http://tribstar.com/TTS/pm_103624/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=S0kaiKbY


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Since when would an unranked, mid-major team not rush the court with a win over a top 5 team??  Trust me, I'll be on the court when we win this game!


----------



## nwi stater

IndyTreeFan said:


> I never had the opportunity in college to rush the court.  I say if the mood catches you, rush the court!  People create these "laws" about when you can and cannot do these things.  I say, have fun!  Enjoy and forget what othes say about rushing the court.  I would have loved to do that!!!


If we do....no....when we do..Just be very careful around the players.....Remember what happen to Bird when we rushed the court back in 79'... Broke his finger... Just think what might of happen if he didn't get it broken..:frown:


----------



## Westbadenboy

So given the weather west of us, has Wichita State even gotten out of Kansas .............are they in Terre Haute yet ?

Another question -- what's the vibe on ISU campus  --- are students up for the game, talking about it, will they show up in-mass ?


----------



## bluestreak

I just got off the phone with a friend living in Oklahoma near the
Arkansas border. He said that since early this morning the snow has been
coming down, it is nearly waist high and is still falling. The temperature
is dropping way below zero and the north wind is increasing to near gale
force. His wife has done nothing but look through the kitchen window and
just stare. He says that if it gets much worse, he may have to let her in.

Sorry...had to do it.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Unless they just miss on this forecast and it doesn't snow all night then the crowd will suck tomorrow. Just the fact of the facts.

Indiana State fans don't need an excuse not to come, give them one and they sure as shit will stay home.


----------



## BudDawgII

Got out of Dodge early and rolled in just ahead of the snow!  Got a full day to get prepared for this big game!
Looks like its going to snow all night---so will bunker down---
Surely our fans will want to get out and back this team with an opportunity to showcase our team!
Go Trees!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

They're already threatening to close the roads up here. Hopefully I'll have no problems sneaking out onto the highway tomorrow.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> They're already threatening to close the roads up here. Hopefully I'll have no problems sneaking out onto the highway tomorrow.



Hasn't snowed a flake here on the south side, and they are already talking about closing things.  Geez, people, maybe you should let it actually snow a little, first...:wacko:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

So far, so good.

http://www.in.gov/dhs/traveladvisory/


----------



## TreeTop




----------



## dino

just said on the news that the shockers were supposed to fly directly into terre haute tonight but are going to have to fly to indy instead. good luck to them on their journey from indy to terre haute in this weather.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

dino said:


> just said on the news that the shockers were supposed to fly directly into terre haute tonight but are going to have to fly to indy instead. good luck to them on their journey from indy to terre haute in this weather.



Their flight tonight was cancelled. They're now slated to fly out of Wichita in the AM.


----------



## BudDawgII

Jason Svoboda said:


> Their flight tonight was cancelled. They're now slated to fly out of Wichita in the AM.



With that said this game could very easily be postponed.  If not.....it will now be a very long game day for the Shockers getting in here!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Please postpone the game!  Think of the fans who bought tickets who very well may not be able to get there.  Like a certain someone I know...:angel:


----------



## bent20

BudDawgII said:


> With that said this game could very easily be postponed.  If not.....it will now be a very long game day for the Shockers getting in here!



Could very well play a factor. I'd like to get them at full strength and full focus though.


----------



## blueblazer

IndyTreeFan said:


> Please postpone the game!  Think of the fans who bought tickets who very well may not be able to get there.  Like a certain someone I know...:angel:


I believe the conference has final say, they don't usually cancel, in 1979, there was a massive snowstorm the day before the game with the Shockers and everything was shut down, game went on, 10,000 people showed up, so did Bird 49 points. A government unit would have to get involved


----------



## Divergence

dino said:


> just said on the news that the shockers were supposed to fly directly into terre haute tonight but are going to have to fly to indy instead. good luck to them on their journey from indy to terre haute in this weather.



They were suppose to fly into Indy tonight and bus over to Terra Haute, but the conditions were such that they might not be able to land in Indy.  So they are leaving in the morning in and flying to Indy with the hopes that conditions will be better.


----------



## BallyPie

They just rarely postpone games.......OS is playing at Iowa tonight in a snowstorm......


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Watching the Pacers on FSI. Plugs for the Sycamores and Shockers game have appeared. Brighthouse has this game listed for tomorrow night on FSI/FSMW


----------



## ISUCC

be interesting to see how WSU handles flying into Indy tomorrow, then bussing to Terre Haute. Does the NCAA account for that when seeding for the tourney??


----------



## ISUCC

nice article in the Wichita paper about former coach Bill Hodges. 

http://www.kansas.com/2014/02/04/32...alls.html?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=t.co


----------



## bigsportsfan

Let's just play hard and see what happens!


----------



## TreeTop

The preview from ESPN.com

http://espn.go.com/ncb/preview?gameId=400500105


----------



## TreeTop




----------



## TreeTop

Mark Adams cannot stop tweeting about this game, pretty great.

https://twitter.com/EnthusiAdams


----------



## BallyPie

WS opens up as a 4 1/2 point fav.........Dickie V just put the curse on WS...just said during this Florida/Mizzo game that WS will run the table in the Valley.....


----------



## TreeTop

BallyPie said:


> WS opens up as a 4 1/2 point fav.........Dickie V just put the curse on WS...just said during this Florida/Mizzo game that WS will run the table in the Valley.....



I heard him say that too.


----------



## Daveinth

I just came in from cleaning the cars etc. It really is not that bad outside in my opinion . Nothing really if you just slow down and use come common sense. So get off your couch and get your ass to the game no excuse.


----------



## BudDawgII

Daveinth said:


> I just came in from cleaning the cars etc. It really is not that bad outside in my opinion . Nothing really if you just slow down and use come common sense. So get off your couch and get your ass to the game no excuse.



Inquiring minds --west of the Wabash--are curious if "BIG D  Snow Removal" will have a path cleared for access between HC and The Eagles! :razz:


----------



## nwi stater

I give away my left manhood to be able to go tonight,buttttttttttttttttttttttt

Coming down from Valpo. I would use 41 south which does through Indiana's panhandle, flat as a pancake so I  expect it to be close with drifting snow, we *just got a 2hr. delay* !!!!!!, plus it's a school night which means I'll have to face about 200+ little rug rats with about 2-3 hours sleep. 1 hr. diff. between TH and Valpo.
soooooooooooooo

I'll just get the lap top connected to my flat screem tv and watch the trees MARCH ON to VICTORY!!!!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Looking for good news this morning? 

Primary and secondary roads OPEN. All goverment offices OPEN.


----------



## Southgrad07

Seen countless plows out and about. Roads aren't great, but if you drive with some common sense most roads are drivable. If we don't get any new weather before 8pm I'd think people in or around the haute should be able to get to the HC.


----------



## BallyPie

Any idea what 41 is like down to Vincennes??......

Did you get mostly Snow in TH or some ice with it??


----------



## meistro

I ink we dodged a bullet with the snow. Not as bad as it could have been and roads should be ok by this afternoon. Hopefully the Shockers can make it. Might even help attendance with school being out, parents might want to get the kids out of the house tonight.


----------



## True Blue

Roads were pretty good going to work this morning.  It should be fine getting here, especially by this afternoon.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Game day shot!! 

And look Bank, putting in lighting!!


----------



## BlueSycamore

Simple solution to winning this one tonight..................................
*SCORE ONE MORE POINT THAN THE OTHER GUYS!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## skdent1414

According to Sportsbook.com, 87% of the action is on Wichita to cover the spread at -4.5. Lets make Vegas some money tonight!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

We will take 40 from Indy. Any repprts on road conditions?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamore Proud said:


> We will take 40 from Indy. Any repprts on road conditions?



You should be in good shape - might be a little slow going in places but they got on the roads pretty good here in Terre Haute last night.


----------



## Bluethunder

It was just posted on twitter, "just talked with ticket office, weather not slowing down ticket sales, expecting a huge home crowd tonight."

Maybe a lot of people waited to see what the roads would look like this morning before buying.  Guess we will find out.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Our pal SycamoreLynch made the Wichita paper...      
http://www.kansas.com/2014/02/04/3267897/wichita-states-next-opponent-is.html

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sycamore624

Bluethunder said:


> It was just posted on twitter, "just talked with ticket office, weather not slowing down ticket sales, expecting a huge home crowd tonight."
> 
> Maybe a lot of people waited to see what the roads would look like this morning before buying.  Guess we will find out.



Very glad to hear this!!!


----------



## Southgrad07

Bluethunder said:


> It was just posted on twitter, "just talked with ticket office, weather not slowing down ticket sales, expecting a huge home crowd tonight."
> 
> Maybe a lot of people waited to see what the roads would look like this morning before buying.  Guess we will find out.



All of these ticket sales # don't count students right? I know you just had them scan your ID when I was there. So students wouldn't be a part of the numbers they are figuring. If they haven't changed that protocol then take 7500-8000 ticket sales and 2000 students.... you would get close to capacity. Wishful thinking but it'd be pretty cool. Im calling for 8500 in attendance. Maybe 9000 announced.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Anyone know how 70 looks between Indy and the Haute?


----------



## Southgrad07

IndyTreeFan said:


> Anyone know how 70 looks between Indy and the Haute?



Heard from somebody it wasn't bad from Cloverdale to Terre Haute. I know that's not Indy, but that's the best I got lol


----------



## BudDawgII

IndyTreeFan said:


> Anyone know how 70 looks between Indy and the Haute?



----last time I looked it was four lane and rural!:razz:


----------



## Bally #50

IndyTreeFan said:


> Anyone know how 70 looks between Indy and the Haute?



Google Maps showing it virtually GREEN the whole way as of 12:44pm.      https://www.google.com/maps/preview/@39.5703002,-86.9895328,10z/data=!5m1!1e1


----------



## SycamoreVictory

Just bought my tickets and coming down from Fishers. Only single seats in lower bowl. Probably only a couple hundred on sale on icketmaster website.


----------



## Westbadenboy

I'm geting ready to leave West Lafayette for ISU -- I'm assuming Wichita made it Terre Haute ..........?


----------



## treeman

we are 8-0 with Larry Bird protecting the hulman center, oh man i would LLLOOOOVVVEEEE to be 9-0 with the bronze legend at the entrance!!!! GO SYCAMORES!!!!


----------



## Southgrad07

Westbadenboy said:


> I'm geting ready to leave West Lafayette for ISU -- I'm assuming Wichita made it Terre Haute ..........?



Yep. Practicing now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I70 drives like it never snowed.


----------



## cubbypike13

I'll be leaving the Bloomington area around 4:00. Glad to know I-70 is clear! Anyone know about 46 and 59?


----------



## TreeTop

I just hopped on I-10, I should be in Terre Haute in about 3 days.

I kid of course....safe travels everyone!  Looking forward to watching our team on ESPN3!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Headed to Charlies if anyone wants to drop by and have a beer.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Headed to Charlies if anyone wants to drop by and have a beer.



Be that way about 4:00


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> Headed to Charlies if anyone wants to drop by and have a beer.



Please tell the owners Kevin and Gail that Matt from LA says hello (if you see them).  Seriously, I met them in Anchorage.  Thanks!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Just looked at the ticket map on ticketmaster - still a lot of tickets left! I mean a lot


----------



## GuardShock

Can you believe we have 14 pages before the game starts?!? When we win this will be the LONGEST single game thread on this site. Go fighting trees!

SSOM I bet there will be quite a few that will just walk up and buy a ticket to the game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Saw some walkup traffic when I went past earlier.


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

Any Idea how many Emails got sent and posted?


----------



## Daveinth

I just got in from work roads are incredible good . All over town the major  roads are  clear . Hats off to the road crews they have done an excellant job . Now to try and plan a pregame so I can ditch the wife and leave early .


----------



## Sycamore624

Stopped about an hour ago to buy some tickets for my buddy and his son and there was probably about 15 people in line buying tickets. I would imagine there will be another big rush right before the game.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Be that way about 4:00



Cuttin work early huh? Ha

Come to the Bally!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Cuttin work early huh? Ha
> 
> Come to the Bally!



Naaa back at work man, from now until 7:45! Long night!


----------



## Southgrad07

Jake odum has only failed to  defeat one team in the valley at home. .. you all can guess which team that is! Time to buck that trend tonight!


----------



## rpatterson4

There is a pregame event sponsored by the Alumni Association at the Ballyhoo, stop in before the game if you get the chance


----------



## Superfan312

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Just looked at the ticket map on ticketmaster - still a lot of tickets left! I mean a lot



I counted, as of 4:45 there were 1900 left. 2500 were left as of last night. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bent20

Superfan312 said:


> I counted, as of 4:45 there were 1900 left. 2500 were left as of last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So that would be 8,000 plus, right? That's pretty damn good.


----------



## ISUCC

almost GO time! Let's get 9000+!


5 NBA scouts expected to be here. Thomas Lake from Sports Illustrated and Pat Forde from Yahoo Sports. Sycamores turning into a big story.— Paul Suellentrop (@PaulSuellentrop) February 5, 2014


----------



## ISUCC

think this isn't a big game?? 


Per ISU SID @AceTheFireman 55 media credential request were made for Wichita State @ ISU. About 5 times the normal media request.— Rick Semmler (@Rick_Sports10) February 6, 2014


----------



## Veritas

Your school and team deserve success.   Good luck except when you play WSU.
May the better team win tonight.  Safe travels to/from the arena...






Go Shox!!!


----------



## Bluethunder

Students lines up about three hours ago to get in, per Matt Renn


----------



## Bluethunder

Golden just tweeted that students have turned out in mass, Forest section filled out a long time ago and the upper deck is now almost full.


----------



## ISUCC

Bluethunder said:


> Golden just tweeted that students have turned out in mass, Forest section filled out a long time ago and the upper deck is now almost full.



can't wait to see the photos from up high of the crowd!! The panoramic view photos should be great!


----------



## bent20

This is proof that it can be done. That's been debated before. Sustain the success and that means more big games, more student and fan interest, more big crowds.


----------



## Syc70

bent20 said:


> This is proof that it can be done. That's been debated before. Sustain the success and that means more big games, more student and fan interest, more big crowds.



Anyone else blacked out on ESPN 3 and no Sycamore Vision link?


----------



## Bluethunder

I see they are still going to let Van Fleet use his forearm to push people away.  More power to him if the officials are going to be that inept to let him.


----------



## BrokerZ

Bluethunder said:


> I see they are still going to let Van Fleet use his forearm to push people away.  More power to him if the officials are going to be that inept to let him.



Every. Single. Play. It's pretty amazing, but you can't blame him if they never call it.


----------



## Bluethunder

We can't win if the officials are going to let the game be this physical.


----------



## BrokerZ

We need to get a little more creative on offense. Not enough motion in our motion offense.


----------



## BrokerZ

Last year, that would have been a charge on Kitch.


----------



## BrokerZ

Khristian is forcing it too much. He needs to let the game come to him.


----------



## Callmedoc

We need to be tactically aggressive. FIND YOUR SPOTS AND KILL. IN THAT ORDER.


----------



## Bluethunder

Someone needs to remind the officials that just because they are undefeated doesn't mean they don't commit fouls.  Damn.


----------



## xfactor9600

Looks like an excellent turnout for the crowd.


----------



## Bluethunder

Not sure how that wasn't a carry on Early


----------



## Callmedoc

Control penetration.


----------



## Bluethunder

Surprised Dawon is back in, doesn't he have two fouls?


----------



## Bluethunder

We look like crap, how many times have we just thrown the ball right to wsu?

Too many turnovers.


----------



## xfactor9600

Grant is awfully lucky that wasn't intentional. I know he was thinking jump ball but that could have turned ugly.


----------



## BrokerZ

Bluethunder said:


> Surprised Dawon is back in, doesn't he have two fouls?



Yep, and then he just jacked up a long 3 after coming off the bench cold. 

We have to play smart. Poor shot selection and some silly turnovers are holding us back right now. Defense is playing well...just need to pick it up on the offensive side.


----------



## Callmedoc

We cant fall into the classic early 1st half drought where wichita state wears people down...we have to wear them down and be physical and aggressive but control our pace ...


----------



## Bluethunder

Wtf are we doing?  Why take a shot two inches inside the three point line, and how many long shots can we jack up ten seconds into the possession?  Man we are playing dumb on offense tonight.


----------



## xfactor9600

Shockers are getting tough open looks and ISU is settling for early contested outside shots.


----------



## BrokerZ

Frustrating. We are working sooooo hard on offense to find a good look, and when we finally get a good shot we proceed to give up the dame on the defensive end. We must go on a 10-2 run or something like that and bring back the momentum.


----------



## Bluethunder

Christ we look like a bunch of guys who have never even played on the same floor together.  How easy are we going to make this for wsu?  At least make them beat us, don't just keep making a bunch of unforced turnovers


----------



## BrokerZ

Lufile in foul trouble. Interesting development.


----------



## Bluethunder

Manny brought his Big Boy pants tonight.


----------



## BrokerZ

AROP PLAYING LIKE A MAN!  I love it! He must play agressive on offense if we have a chance. 

That's the run we needed to get back in this game.


----------



## BrokerZ

Can't let that block and dunk get to us. We must finish the half strong!!!


----------



## BrokerZ

Devonte has to fight through that high ball screen better. You can't give VanVleet an open look like that. He simply gave up on that last VanVleet 3.


----------



## xfactor9600

Impressive run to end the half.


----------



## fppilot

The house is rockin over there in TH.  Great shot to end the half !!!  This Hoosier says go get em Sycamores!


----------



## bent20

Has to be the best half of manny's career at state.


----------



## BrokerZ

If we win this game, it will be because of Manny Arop. Damn, what a first half!  He's bringing it on all ends of the floor. Yeah he's scoring the ball, but I don't remember the last time I saw him rebound like he is tonight.


----------



## bent20

Thought that tied it. Was that not a three?


----------



## ISUCC

Arop is a man among boys tonight! Now we have GOT to come out in the 2nd half and punch WSU in the mouth right away! No letting WSU go on an early 2nd half run and seize control! 

GREAT game! Great Atmosphere! We need this EVERY game at ISU!


----------



## Bluethunder

bent20 said:


> Has to be the best half of manny's career at state.



Reminds me of the second half against New Mexico last year.  He was amazing then too.


----------



## fppilot

bent20 said:


> Thought that tied it. Was that not a three?



I sure thought it was a 3 _!!_  Having to watch online on ESPN3 so cannot watch it back~


----------



## BrokerZ

bent20 said:


> Thought that tied it. Was that not a three?



Foot on the line apparently. They changed it to a 2 after they reviewed it on the monitor.


----------



## Bluethunder

fppilot said:


> I sure thought it was a 3 _!!_  Having to watch online on ESPN3 so cannot watch it back~



Officials reviewed it, said it was a two.


----------



## BrokerZ

We have to keep it up to start the second half. WSU absolutely pounded us in the second half of our last game right off the bat.


----------



## bent20

How do you tell from that far away on the replay?


----------



## JamesHat

How about that...the yellow seats don't look so bad when their covered by peoples asses!


----------



## bent20

The officiating blows.


----------



## Bluethunder

Wichita State shoots 6/7 from three point range, we shoot ourselves in the foot repeatedly in the first ten minutes and we are only down by one.   Manny and our defense keeping us in this game.  Khristian struggling, Gant and Dawon played very little with foul trouble.  

If you had told me the shockers would shoot that well from three and two of our starters would sit with foul trouble, I would have expected us to be down by 15.


----------



## bent20

They get every horseshit call and we get nothing.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Awful approach to the 2nd half.


----------



## BrokerZ

The offense can't be all Arop and nothing else. He must get his touches in the flow of the offense. Right now it looks like they're just expecting Arop to do it all, but he needs so help.


----------



## bent20

That's two possessions in a row where we should have gone to the line and didn't and they come back and get a bucket and a cheap foul call.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Please don't blame refs. Refs aren't the one turning the ball over every other trip.


----------



## BrokerZ

Baker is all over Arop. It's about time they called a foul. He's strong arming Arop all over the floor.


----------



## JamesHat

Are "Play Angry" points worth more?


----------



## BrokerZ

Aaaaaaannnndddd....we're falling apart. That 7-0 run by WSU has killed us.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Someone get some new uniforms, this team completely shit down their leg this half.


----------



## bent20

SycamoreinTexas said:


> Please don't blame refs. Refs aren't the one turning the ball over every other trip.



They're better than us but the officiating has really gone their way.


----------



## BrokerZ

Khristian has been a turnover machine this half. Unreal.


----------



## bent20

SycamoreinTexas said:


> Someone get some new uniforms, this team completely shit down their leg this half.



We're playing tough. About all you can expect. Missing some shots. Getting some bad calls on defense when we are playing tight.


----------



## BrokerZ

We took the lead for about 15 seconds, and apparently that was good enough for us. We had them on the ropes and we gave them an inch and they took a mile.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

bent20 said:


> They're better than us but the officiating has really gone their way.



I disagree...Turnovers....awful gameplan coming out of 2nd half...WSU just being more physical and bigger is why were getting beat..ISU is hanging with them though so that's a positive. They could easily just quit and get blown out


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreinTexas said:


> I disagree...Turnovers....awful gameplan coming out of 2nd half...WSU just being more physical and bigger is why were getting beat..ISU is hanging with them though so that's a positive. They could easily just quit and get blown out



Game plan has been fine. Execution has been the issue.


----------



## bent20

Great run!


----------



## BrokerZ

Baker in foul trouble is helping.


----------



## bent20

That's the shit I'm talking about. That's a good foul call? Really?


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

let them shoot 3s all game, then there you guard the 3. unreal.


----------



## BrokerZ

Is that like the 3rd foul on a 3 pointer tonight?


----------



## bent20

And then that's not a foul on the arop attempt.


----------



## BrokerZ

On a side note...the student section looks awesome tonight! Congrats to Lynch on changing the culture.  Every game could be this fun if they wanted it to be, but nonetheless the students showed up when we needed them to.


----------



## bent20

Quit rushing shots. Get back when you make one.


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm going to lose my shit if I see a post about Gant not playing tough in this game.  He's been huge for us and is working his ass off down low.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Free throws win championships.


----------



## bent20

BrokerZ said:


> I'm going to lose my shit if I see a post about Gant not playing tough in this game.  He's been huge for us and is working his ass off down low.



At least he is making shots while our shooters miss open ones.


----------



## fppilot

Come on Sycamores.  Four minutes left and right in it !!!  Go get this win, the biggest in several years !!!  The rims can't stay so unfriendly all game.  The final four minutes is yours !!!


----------



## BrokerZ

Wow... Todd Golden just tweeted that the Hulman Center ushers just tried to calm the student section down. Are you kidding me???!?!?! Apparently the ISU staff was having none of it and told the ushers to pound sand and leave the students alone.


----------



## BrokerZ

bent20 said:


> At least he is making shots while our shooters miss open ones.



He's keeping several rebound opportunities alive too.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

FREE THROWS.


----------



## fppilot

HUGE D Play


----------



## bent20

Gant fouled three times on that last possession. No call.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

FREE THROWS


----------



## bent20

If our best shooters could make free throws it would be tied.


----------



## bent20

Up and down not called.


----------



## fppilot

bent20 said:


> If our best shooters could make free throws it would be tied.



And if the rim had been kind ISU would have a 6 to 8 point lead !!  Come on Sycs, two to go.  Stay low and keep up this fantastic HOME COURT D


----------



## BrokerZ

bent20 said:


> Up and down not called.



I'm also going to throw my remote through the TV if i continue to see VanVleet carry the ball again. He specializes in that move along with his forearm shiver.


----------



## fppilot

LOUSY CALL!  That was a charge !!!


----------



## BrokerZ

Um, Gant, um, WOULD YOU DUNK THAT BALL!!!!!!!


----------



## bent20

Yep, great officitiating.


----------



## ISUCC

BrokerZ said:


> Um, Gant, um, WOULD YOU DUNK THAT BALL!!!!!!!



Gant has missed some HUGE shots tonight, man! Come on HIT FT'S!!!!


----------



## ISUCC

wow, we are gonna lose this game on MISSED FT's and missed layups, ugh!


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreinTexas said:


> FREE THROWS



You were saying? Man...talk about missed opportunities.


----------



## bent20

Officitiating has sucked but you miss that many free throws and you can't complain.


----------



## hans1950

Can't win if you don't hit free throws.Love you Justin but please just shoot from outside.You've got no business under the basket.


----------



## bent20

And how many wide open missed threes is that?


----------



## BrokerZ

Well...that's probably it. Lufile hitting his free throws and we aren't.


----------



## bent20

Worst shooting from his team all year.


----------



## fppilot

Great game thrown at the Shockers.  Oh but for .......  

ISU looks like the best team from Indiana, and I think the RPI reflects that.  This game will certainly not hurt that.


----------



## BrokerZ

Not sure what to say about this one. We played our ass off and couldn't get it done. Bottom line, WSU is just a better team. There's nothing more we really could have done. Sure, we could have hit some more free throws and finished a few more bunnies, but that is just a really, really good basketball team. 

We have to take care of business against Drake on Sunday and move on. We'll get another crack at them in St. Louis.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

BrokerZ said:


> Not sure what to say about this one. We played our ass off and couldn't get it done. Bottom line, WSU is just a better team. There's nothing more we really could have done. Sure, we could have hit some more free throws and finished a few more bunnies, but that is just a really, really good basketball team.
> 
> We have to take care of business against Drake on Sunday and move on. We'll get another crack at them in St. Louis.



Stupid turnovers and missed free throws and layups. Proud of the way they played tonight.


----------



## Veritas

Nice game InSU.  You guys played very tough.  Even though the Shox won, those tough games help them prepare.  Nice game.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Wichita went to end of the shot clock numerous times.  One of our best defensive games ever.  May have worn us out and we didn't have legs for our shots.


----------



## sycamore72

One Game.  Learn from it. Lots to play for and if we play like this rest of season should have Great year.  Missed bunnies and free throws down the stretch hurt us when we could ill afford it against this team.  We had to click on ALL cylinders.  Feel bad for tonight only and the next game is the most important. Great 4 years of ISU Basketball.  We get mentioned nationally, I get to watch from a far distance many games on ESPN3 or other station and Lansing is upgrading talent every year.  What fun to be an ISU fan these last 4 years so far.  Hope we see WSU one more time in St. Louis.


----------



## True Blue

Wichita was ripe for the picking.  We just missed way to many clutch free throws.  Smith and Gant man.  They didn't look comfortable at all.


----------



## ISUCC

a BIG thanks to Sycamore Lynch and ALL the students and fans who went to the game tonight! Man, what an atmosphere! 9245 people tonight! Now let's repeat that every home game the rest of the year! (I know, not likely), but let's build on this game!


----------



## BlueSycamore

Just wondering?  When Arop had a first half like he did and was carrying the momentum into halftime, did our coaches not know that Wichita coaches would lock him down in the second half?  Why then did we not use him as decoy and go to Smith.  Smith very under utilized tonight.  Could have made a difference.  It was obvious early on that neither Gant nor Cummings had it for whatever reason. I don't like the Marty Simmons star player concept offense on an every night basis but sometimes setting multiple picks and getting the shot for a specific player can do wonders.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

What was the foul disparity?

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoffreyK

Even though we lost, I think the team played quite well against the #4 team.  It was close, for sure.

I'm much more impressed with the atmosphere in the Hulman Center though.  That energy was amazing, and lasted throughout much of the game unlike usual when it dies out as suddenly as it starts.  It would have been nice to have won in front of such a packed house to keep more people coming back, but hopefully they will see how much of a role the crowd really does play in the game even with a loss on the books.


----------



## ISUCC

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> What was the foul disparity?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-i917 using Tapatalk



21 for WSU, 22 for ISU, even


----------



## Southgrad07

Wont comment a lot tonight. Crowd was great. Sadly most wont be back, especially after a loss. Defense was fantastic.  Got a ton of good looks on offense, but either didn't knock them down or got fouled  and missed the ft's. Had our chances just didnt come up with the big plays tonight.


----------



## MikeShox

Wow!!! My heart is still beating hard. Two teams were out there tonight playing just as hard as they could. The Shox played magnificent defense the 2nd half, and after not rebounding up to par most of the game, Chadrack Lufile got all the defensive rebounds the last minute to save their hides.

The Sycamores played so hard and gave the Shox all they wanted. They missed some free throws down the stretch, but did shoot a much better percentage from the line than the Shox, but Chadrack shoots 100 free throws before he leaves the gym every practice and fortunately for him and the Shox, he hit enough that last minute to put the game away. 

The team stats were close on rebounds, turnovers, and fouls. However, the very low shooting percentage by the Sycamores the 2nd half was the difference. The Shox didn't shoot well, but holding someone to about 20% for a half is amazing. True, the Sycamores did miss a few easy shots, but it was quite a defensive 2nd half for the Shox. 

Now, I fully expect to see the Sycamores once more on a Sunday in St. Louis. 

Best wishes till then. Wish I could have made it there, but another time.


----------



## MikeShox

BrokerZ said:


> Wow... Todd Golden just tweeted that the Hulman Center ushers just tried to calm the student section down. Are you kidding me???!?!?! Apparently the ISU staff was having none of it and told the ushers to pound sand and leave the students alone.



Good for the staff. Even from television, it was obvious that your students were doing a great job. You can be proud of them.


----------



## ISUCC

there were SEVERAL posts on twitter about how LOUD it was in HC tonight, louder than people have EVER heard it in there. Keep building a winning culture and it can be that way every game.


----------



## bent20

I give the Shockers credit. They are a very good team (obviously). Felt like they got some breaks at times, but in the end we had a chance to catch up with FTs and open threes and missed FAR too many. Both teams missed some makable shots late in the game.

I also give our guys thanks. Yes, not our best performance but they busted their ass. Even when they couldn't make shots they tried to make up for it with tough D and fought for the rebounds.


----------



## hans1950

Great effort to build on for the rest of the year.We won't play a tougher defense than Wichita's.I do think we played tight most of the game.Don't know what you do about that.Confidence is a great thing,I'm not sure we thought we could win.No let downs,win out and go to St Louis on a roll.


----------



## BrokerZ

bent20 said:


> I give the Shockers credit. They are a very good team (obviously). Felt like they got some breaks at times, but in the end we had a chance to catch up with FTs and open threes and missed FAR too many. Both teams missed some makable shots late in the game.
> 
> I also give our guys thanks. Yes, not our best performance but they busted their ass. Even when they couldn't make shots they tried to make up for it with tough D and fought for the rebounds.



Toughest 40 minutes of basketball we've played all year.  We were in their jock on defense , fighting for every lose ball and rebound, and playing with intensity and passion. We just couldn't execute down the stretch, and I wonder if we got a little tired at the end of the game exerting so much energy on both ends. I hope this teaches the players exactly what it takes to play with , and eventually beat the best.


----------



## Aargh

hans1950 said:


> Great effort to build on for the rest of the year.We won't play a tougher defense than Wichita's.I do think we played tight most of the game.Don't know what you do about that.Confidence is a great thing,I'm not sure we thought we could win.No let downs,win out and go to St Louis on a roll.


I think the Sycs thought they could win.  they sure played like they believed that.



BrokerZ said:


> Toughest 40 minutes of basketball we've played all year.  We were in their jock on defense , fighting for every lose ball and rebound, and playing with intensity and passion. We just couldn't execute down the stretch, and I wonder if we got a little tired at the end of the game exerting so much energy on both ends. I hope this teaches the players exactly what it takes to play with , and eventually beat the best.



The summer conditioning program at WSU approaches brutal.  Last summer Baker went to Marshall and asked what he could do for more conditioning work.  Marshall set up additional conditioning work for Baker.  VanVleet joined Baker in the extra work, which led most of the team to voluntarily do an extra hour or 2 a day of conditioning past the "recommended" conditioning work last summer.

Without that extra conditioning, the Shox would likely have 3 losses.  Tennessee, St. Louis, and this game were all won in the last 1 - 3 minutes of the game.


----------



## meistro

That was by far the best atmosphere I've ever seen in Hulman Center. Sure the end of the IU games were exciting, but I've never seen or heard a Sycamore crowd that loud before. We actually had people standing and yelling when the Shockers had the ball. Just a great atmosphere all night. We got to the game an hour early and I've never seen that kind of buzz before. It felt like a big time college game tonight and I was glad to be a part of it. I was really proud of Sycamore Lynch and the students tonight, they were there in full force. And as much grief as we give TH fans, they also made me proud tonight. Even though we lost tonight, I think we earned a lot of respect from the local fan base. Sure we missed some shots, particularly free throws that could have made the difference. But, the team played their hearts out , especially on defense. We have a good team that we can be proud of. Unfortunately, the Shockers are better and I hope they remain undefeated until we play them for the championship next month in St. Louis.


----------



## GuardShock

Well as a student, I will say that I no longer have a voice. It's completely gone. Secondly, We were yelling in our section to get the wave going! So my friends and I are going to take credit for that! It was rocking! Third, I've never yelled bull shit so many times in a game. Kitch had a GOOD block and i guess the refs didn't see it that way. Sad we lost, but glad to see that much effort put into that game. You could tell the players were feeding off our energy. I really have no main complaints. I don't really wanna complain. I still left that game happy. It happens. We lost the the #4 team in the country and we gave them one hell of a run. On to the next one!!


----------



## GuardShock

Here's my tweet to Todd Golden who couldn't post a picture of the crowd.

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p><a href="https://twitter.com/TribStarTodd">@TribStarTodd</a> here's a pic! <a href="http://t.co/HfiaOhx8dg">pic.twitter.com/HfiaOhx8dg</a></p>— JJ Hughes (@JJHughes76) <a href="https://twitter.com/JJHughes76/statuses/431237226165313536">February 6, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## bent20

Pride. That's nice to see!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I got nothing... I can't sleep, I'm watching the game again on ESPN3 as I type. 

I ummmm have never heard the HC like that, the place was electric!! The students were awesome. 

Not many wins I walk away from with my head held high as a fan. It's easier to be an athlete than a fan - I hate being a fan. But man Terre Haute and IState showed out. 

I've said it many times, you don't go unbeaten this deep into the season and not be one of the best teams in the country. We had emm on the ropes but we couldn't finish them... Had we, the place woulda went bananas!


----------



## TreeTop

That was a thrilling, disappointing, exciting, nerve racking, awesome game to watch.  Bummer about the loss.  Great effort on both sides of the ball.


----------



## BallyPie

Just a tough game to get mad about.....we played hard........played well enough on the defensive end to win the game......just couldn't get enough on the offensive end to get over the hump............I guess on the positive side.....I think our bench is deeper....and would love to get these guys again in the Championship game of Arch Madness....I can see them getting a little tired on that 3rd day.....


----------



## meistro

I just got done watching the game and wow, we played great defense tonight. we were so close on some of those misses, we might have got tired. I'm not gonna complain about anything our players or coaches did tonight. They gave it their all and that's all you can ask for.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

BrokerZ said:


> Toughest 40 minutes of basketball we've played all year.  We were in their jock on defense , fighting for every lose ball and rebound, and playing with intensity and passion. We just couldn't execute down the stretch, and I wonder if we got a little tired at the end of the game exerting so much energy on both ends. I hope this teaches the players exactly what it takes to play with , and eventually beat the best.



I firmly believe that an eight man rotation is the most effective way to play. Unless you are the Indiana Pacers there is a drop off after that in most instances whether or not you want to admit it.  Those eight will be a more cohesive unit than a larger group will and will be more used to playing more minutes individually and fatigue will be less of an issue in games like last night or any time an OT or multiple OT's might be involved.  We think we have depth but some of that is a false assumption.


----------



## BlueSycamore

The basics - a make on a few free throws instead of misses and a make on a layup and again on a 2 ft. shot instead of misses, all in the last two minutes, and the Shockers would have gone home with their streak broken.  Close, close but they team-wise are mentally tougher than our guys.  Might get another chance in St. Louis?  Will the results be any different (keep in mind that Wichita has never, NEVER, won the conference tournament).


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Aargh said:


> I think the Sycs thought they could win.  they sure played like they believed that.
> 
> 
> 
> The summer conditioning program at WSU approaches brutal.  Last summer Baker went to Marshall and asked what he could do for more conditioning work.  Marshall set up additional conditioning work for Baker.  VanVleet joined Baker in the extra work, which led most of the team to voluntarily do an extra hour or 2 a day of conditioning past the "recommended" conditioning work last summer.
> 
> Without that extra conditioning, the Shox would likely have 3 losses.  Tennessee, St. Louis, and this game were all won in the last 1 - 3 minutes of the game.



This probably explains why tightening your rotation maybe not the answer vs. the Shox. I can't say the reason our shots were not falling is because the Shox were the better conditioned team. Hell, we beat them to every lose ball. But I tell you what, shorten that bench and have tired legs you don't win all those balls. Lose just a few of them and we get beat by 20 again. 

I think a lot our missed had more to do with us being caught up in the moment. Indiana State played tight offensivly that entire second half - heck take away Arop in the first half and the entire team played tight on O the entire game. Credit Wichita State though - they defend and Marshall made a point of it at half time.


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> This probably explains why tightening your rotation maybe not the answer vs. the Shox. *I can't say the reason our shots were not falling is because the Shox were the better conditioned team. Hell, we beat them to every lose ball. But I tell you what, shorten that bench and have tired legs you don't win all those balls. *Lose just a few of them and we get beat by 20 again.
> 
> I think a lot our missed had more to do with us being caught up in the moment. Indiana State played tight offensivly that entire second half - heck take away Arop in the first half and the entire team played tight on O the entire game. Credit Wichita State though - they defend and Marshall made a point of it at half time.



You don't think "conditioning" is the paste that makes the WSU defense so consistently thick? I disagree with this. The Shox were in our jocks ALL NIGHT, which contributed to our often-hurried 3 pt shots and horrid shooting %. Every MVC team realizes that ISU lives & dies by the 3 and we'll see the best perimeter pressure the MVC has to offer thru Arch Madness. Lansing has no option but to get more offensive productivity inside. 

As far as our "deep rotation," it's not about the numbers but the QUALITY of the numbers, which diminishes considerably after the 7-8 man point on most squads. Frankly, given the 2+min media timeouts @ 16-12-8-4 AND ISU's frequent substitutions by Gudino, the issue of leg fatigue should be is a non-factor and EQUALIZING force of short bench v. long bench coaching styles, the exclusion being Arch Madness' potential  3 games in 3 days.

The unfortunate thing about ISU's "frequent rotation" is that STAMINA is not being developed as the season progresses, and seemingly bites ISU in the ass at season's end. The Shox on the other hand, by going 7-8 deep, have the luxury of "overload conditioning principles" in process during the season, and STAMINA becomes an ally rather than a curse.


----------



## Bluethunder

I went to post last night, the Ipad died, and I was kind of like SSOM, there really wasn't anything to say.  

After sleeping on it, I am still not going to say much.  We played our guts out, the crowd and especially the students were great.  Lynch should be given some sort of medal or scholarship by the school for what he is building.  If one man can put that together, imagine what several that work for the school could do if they chose to.

Bottom line, the shockers are just a great team, and are having a magical season where things just go there way.  When they need a tough shot, they hit it, when they need a stop, they get it.  Just seemed like (especially in the first half) every time we looked like we would break out they would hit a three or a dunk or something.  The most disappointing thing about this game to me is that the Shockers won't get the credit they deserve for this win, it will be chalked up to "the Valley just isn't strong this year", blah blah blah. 

When you play a top five team in the country you cannot win by shooting 18 out of 56.  It was a credit to our defense and our will that it was still a game after shooting that poorly.  Much of that was really good defense, some of that was really poor shot selection.

Oh well, time to move on to Drake.  The crowd probably won't be as great, but hopefully we can get on a roll again.  We haven't lost two consecutive games in a row all season, no time to start now.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> You don't think "conditioning" is the paste that makes the WSU defense so consistently thick? I disagree with this. The Shox were in our jocks ALL NIGHT, which contributed to our often-hurried 3 pt shots and horrid shooting %. Every MVC team realizes that ISU lives & dies by the 3 and we'll see the best perimeter pressure the MVC has to offer thru Arch Madness. Lansing has no option but to get more offensive productivity inside.
> 
> As far as our "deep rotation," it's not about the numbers but the QUALITY of the numbers, which diminishes considerably after the 7-8 man point on most squads. Frankly, given the 2+min media timeouts @ 16-12-8-4 AND ISU's frequent substitutions by Gudino, the issue of leg fatigue should be is a non-factor and EQUALIZING force of short bench v. long bench coaching styles, the exclusion being Arch Madness' potential  3 games in 3 days.
> 
> The unfortunate thing about ISU's "frequent rotation" is that STAMINA is not being developed as the season progresses, and seemingly bites ISU in the ass at season's end. The Shox on the other hand, by going 7-8 deep, have the luxury of "overload conditioning principles" in process during the season, and STAMINA becomes an ally rather than a curse.



No I mean... I can't say for certain - I refrenced the post about conditioning because I think it is probaby very valid and applies.

Many are asking if we should shorten our bench, I'm suggesting we might not have won some of those 50/50 balls had we done that... 

I think our shots not falling had a little bit to do with the Shox pressure and a little bit to do with us being tight and a little bit to do with the ball just not bouncing in our favor and lastly had to do with us just totally running on empty in the late rounds of that title fight - WSU had more in the tank! 
That is all.


----------



## sycamorebacker

In regards to conditioning.  I'll bet, given EQUAL conditioning, Early can run farther and faster than Gant and Kitch.


----------



## BankShot

Maybe that's why Gant & Kitch should put in a few more hours of "conditioning" over next Summer? 

Gant is clearly developing more offensive aggression as the season evolves, but his body (legs/upper body) lack of musculature restrict his inside presence. His FINAL Summer should focus primarily on adding bulk/strength. Buy a Coleman tent and camp out in the weight room...

Kitch's final (next) year SHOULD be his best, if he follows Gant's Summer footsteps. At 6'10", he should be overwhelming some of his opponet's near the basket and drawing fouls, not opting for a BANKSHOT-type soft blown layup.


----------



## BrokerZ

BankShot said:


> Maybe that's why Gant & Kitch should put in a few more hours of "conditioning" over next Summer?



Gant played his ass off last night.  Anything negative to be said about him is absolute nit-picking and pessimistic.  Gant doesn't have the luxury of having Colby and Carter coming in to spell him.  He battled every competitor that came in the paint and held his own all night.  I've never been more impressed with him than I was last night.  

He's conditioned just fine.  No matter how well conditioned an athlete is, you will still get tired at some point.  Gant played 24 minutes, with many of those coming with Khristian Smith playing the 4.  Moore's 9 minutes and Kitchel's 15 minutes didn't give him much time to recover.  All the while Colby, Lufile, and Carter all played 16-18 minutes each.  You can blame our lack of big-man depth, but you can't blame Gant's conditioning.

My only complaint about his game was when he tried to go up and under when he botched his layup attempt at the end of the game instead of going right into Lufile and drawing contact.  Otherwise, the played like a MAN last night.


----------



## BankShot

Ya, I agree "he played his ass off." But if he wants to succeed against the BEST, he's gonna have to get STRONGER. BTW, what was his fg% last night? I'm not casting "negativity," just saying that if he's gonna develop any consistency @ PF, he must develop his physical attributes. Your statement about CONDITIONING is ludicrous. He's had lower leg injury (shins?) all season, generally plays under 24 min/game, and is averaging less than 4 reb/game. He gets beat up quite a bit playing @ the 5 v. the 4. How many POWER MOVES inside is he unable to finish because of a "lack of strength?"

Like ISU in general last night, he played hard & gutsy last night...but our inside game hasn't changed one iota as the season has progressed.


----------



## BrokerZ

BankShot said:


> Ya, I agree "he played his ass off." But if he wants to succeed against the BEST, he's gonna have to get STRONGER. BTW, what was his fg% last night?



You're missing my point, so I'll put it in all capital letters and quotations like you so love to do: "GANT DID SUCCEED AGAINST THE BEST LAST NIGHT!"  How can you watch last nights game and not feel he succeeded?  Without his hustle and fortitude, we would have lost that game by 15+.  

You really won't be happy until every big man that comes through State has the body and build of Dwight Howard, will you?


----------



## sycamorebacker

BankShot said:


> Maybe that's why Gant & Kitch should put in a few more hours of "conditioning" over next Summer?
> 
> .



More would always help but my point is there could be a difference in athletic ability.  Have you noticed in track that everyone runs at different speeds?


----------



## True Blue

BrokerZ said:


> My only complaint about his game was when he tried to go up and under when he botched his layup attempt at the end of the game instead of going right into Lufile and drawing contact.  Otherwise, the played like a MAN last night.



That was my only complaint with him and really Smith, Odum and Cummings.  They tried to "dipsy-doo" instead of attacking them.  I would have liked to see Smith just try and dunk on someone early even if he charged.  It would set a tone.  

I did think Odum played a decent game last night.


----------



## meistro

True Blue said:


> That was my only complaint with him and really Smith, Odum and Cummings.  They tried to "dipsy-doo" instead of attacking them.  I would have liked to see Smith just try and dunk on someone early even if he charged.  It would set a tone.
> 
> I did think Odum played a decent game last night.



You're exactly right. Seemed like we waited for the contact to come and changed our shots instead of going up strong and finishing through contact. Probably easier said than done though against their size.


----------



## BankShot

sycamorebacker said:


> More would always help but my point is there could be a difference in athletic ability.  Have you noticed in track that everyone runs at different speeds?



No...I guess that I should've played greater attention to Ball State's Dr. David Costill's "Principles on Running" back in the early 80's while coaching X-C & Track.

http://www.nytimes.com/2001/10/30/h...ent-study-training-exercise-lap-grueling.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

True Blue said:


> That was my only complaint with him and really Smith, Odum and Cummings.  They tried to "dipsy-doo" instead of attacking them.  I would have liked to see Smith just try and dunk on someone early even if he charged.  It would set a tone.
> 
> I did think Odum played a decent game last night.



They had 4-5 blocks at the half. We tried to go straight to the rim and create contact but we didn't get a call. Can't really blame them. It's completely sad, but they had to adapt to how the game was being called.


----------



## True Blue

Jason Svoboda said:


> They had 4-5 blocks at the half. We tried to go straight to the rim and create contact but we didn't get a call. Can't really blame them. It's completely sad, but they had to adapt to how the game was being called.



The announcers agreed with me. They mentioned it over and over.   I went back and watched it.  We need to go up strong.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

True Blue said:


> The announcers agreed with me. They mentioned it over and over.   I went back and watched it.  We need to go up strong.


I'm not disagreeing with you. Again, when we went straight to the rim, the shot was blocked and no foul was called.


----------



## wufan

Read through a good chunk of the thread today, and I just want to say that the crowd looked fantastic on TV and that the Sycamore's played their butts off!  The Shockers are a very good team this year and they are on a mission.  That doesn't mean we are unbeatable, but we play hard and do things the right way, and on most nights, things go our way because of the effort and execution.  As to the conditioning, I used to think that all D-I athletes were conditioned pretty much equally, but Baker, VanVleet, and Cotton have started a trend that takes it to a new level for endurance.  Cotton, Lufile, Early, and Carter also all asked for additional weight training, and it shows in the physiques of the two teams.  Look at Cotton and Baker versus Odum and Cummings.  Arop and Gant versus Early and Carter.  Kitchell versus Lufile and Coleby.  Other than VanVleet, WSU was longer, stronger, and more explosive at every position.  Arop and Smith had the physique of the Shockers, but the rest of the team appeared to be lacking in that department.  That said, I think that ISU demonstrated fantastic defensive execution and could have easily been the victor.  Additionally, I think the top 8 players at ISU would be in the rotation at WSU.  I can't say that about most other Valley schools this year as there are several starters that wouldn't even get a look from Marshall and staff.  Good luck the rest of the way!  Hope to see you Sunday in St. Louis!!!


----------



## Gotta Hav

wufan said:


> As to the conditioning, I used to think that all D-I athletes were conditioned pretty much equally, but Baker, VanVleet, and Cotton have started a trend that takes it to a new level for endurance.  Cotton, Lufile, Early, and Carter also all asked for additional weight training, and it shows in the physiques of the two teams.  Look at Cotton and Baker versus Odum and Cummings.  Arop and Gant versus Early and Carter.  Kitchell versus Lufile and Coleby.  Other than VanVleet, WSU was longer, stronger, and more explosive at every position.  Arop and Smith had the physique of the Shockers, *but the **rest of the team appeared to be lacking in that department*.



Ya think?   A blind mule could have seen the difference when they took the court...and you're being kind, to throw Arop and Smith in with the same physique as the Shocker players.  

I can't imagine what our 5th year Jake Odum would be able to do, after going through five years of that type of training.  There is NO difference in 13's body today, than it looked as Freshman, five years ago........he looks just as fragile today, as he did then.

If our team had Wichita States attitude about working out.....we win this game.  

The best example of WSU stamina was....Lufile was  a beast in the closing minutes, while we were flailing shots, and klunking FT's, right and left...while Lufile, who looked like he hadn't broken a sweat....was blocking shots, grabbing rebounds,  and calmly drilled his FT's.....


----------



## pbutler218

Does anyone know if we had any potential recruits in the house for this game?? Would have been a perfect setting I would think!!


----------



## Southgrad07

2015 sg Sean McDermott for sure. Idk about any others. Would of been a great one to show off!


----------

